# looking for club for 2011/2012



## yellowhammer73 (Aug 29, 2010)

hey i am looking for a new club anywhere north of a line from columbus all the way across perry and further east. my wife our to sons and my daughter all hunt. would be willing to pay two memberships. please help a fella and his family find a nice place to hunt. this is my last year at my current club. we have had two memberships there for 7 years... just cant deal with the lying trash they have let in in the past couple of years. thanks guys.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogeechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. Membership includes wife and children 18 and under. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00. We would be happy to have your family come join us. 
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 29, 2010)

this is your club your whole family hunts under your membership we do not tolerate any fussing all problems are handle quick and with ease .my wife also hunts ,2 daughters,and son they love this club. we all are laid back working class people this is 1629 acres on the ogeechee river this is river frontage with boat ramp. some of the best deer hunting you will ever find also campsite no electric or water yet but working on it there is a well but no pump so if you would like to visit call jason@478-494-2275 almost full but yall sound like a great family that just wants to enjoy hunting and relaxing


----------



## Lost Creek (Aug 30, 2010)

We are a family Club Wife and kids hunt under your membership  ! Dickson Plantation hunting Club   Hancock Co . Ga.   http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288                Thanks Big Mike


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 31, 2010)

We are located just 7 miles south of Buena Vista, Ga. on hwy 41. 986 ac. with primative camping--no water/power--property has 3 year round creeks with swamps and beaver ponds, hardwood bottoms and pines memberships are $650.00 per adult and childern under 16 free, 17 to 18 -- $300.00 with adult. PM your name and number for more info. Thanks James (Mad Racks QDM Hunt Club). Check out our post.


----------



## tylernext (Sep 21, 2010)

We have a club that is faimly friendly in Hancock co. 520+ ac. dues are $485
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=507968


----------



## NAO (Sep 21, 2010)

Check out www.huntfishgeorgia.com or send me an email to matt@huntfishgeorgia.com and i will send you info on family membership.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Sep 22, 2010)

*Hunt Club*

PM sent


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks turkeyhuntinfool


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 11, 2010)

We still have openings, check out our post and come check out our property. Thanks James.


----------

